# Playing cello ans work out



## Croatia

I've been playing cello for 10 years and I'm on first year of Music Academy momently. I was planning to do some work out in the gym, but some of my colleagues told me it might be harmful for wrists and, consequently, have bad influence on playing technique. What do you think and do you have any further informations about that?


----------

